# LightSpace CMS great deal



## realzven (Jan 21, 2012)

A great deal from LightSpace and convergent-av

http://www.convergent-av.co.uk/foru...rt=0&rid=0&S=c95fe94e8b64d6a8a400496889aa18bd

From Gordon Frazer "convergent-av


> As many of you know i am using Lightspace to do all my Lumagen 3D LUT calibrations these days. I know it's expensive for most consumers but i've been speaking with LightIllusion and i've managed to persuade them to do a special deal for Lumagen users here.
> 
> If we can get 15 folk to sign up for a copy of LightSpace HCC they will reduce the price for those 15 (or more) by 45%. If you want to be part of this special XMAS deal then respond with your interest in this thread and when we hit 15 I'll direct you how to pay to get your licence key.
> 
> ...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not familiar with this product and I suspect many others here are not either. Please tell us about it.


----------

